# new to this



## dnd (Jan 9, 2013)

i am thinking of entering the 1/24 scale world of slot cars. My porblem is that i am not a "car" guy and would need an "tuning for dummies" type of manual. I know i get a car all set-up with a starter kit but it seems tweaking and tuning would be a big part of the fun--but i freely admit to being clueless. i haven't found any how to's on line--any suggestions??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

1/24 is a huge step. do you have a commercial track in your area?
were you considering a home track like Carerra?
there is a lot to learn and it depends upon your interests what advice you get. 
if you have a commercial track and you are going to play/race there, get to know the staff and racers and you will find a friendly mentor plus asking specific questions here!


----------



## dnd (Jan 9, 2013)

yes there is a commercial track nearby--not sure which way to go 1 24 vs 1 32 at home..advantages to each


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lots of pros and cons to each.

1/24 pros:
Cars are big, are capable of having lots of detail. Generally easy to work on due to the size. Most likely the track to run on will be set up at an established hobby store, and there will be other folks there to race against. 

1/24 cons:
Cars can cost a bit of money, even if you can build them from kits. It's kind of necessary to buy stuff from that hobby store (support your host, as that's what makes it financially worthwhile having that much floor space tied up with the track). Due to low sales from customers, or low turn out, a lot of large scale commercial tracks get sold, leaving you with cars and no real place to run them. A decent sized home layout is generally too big for most houses. it can be done, but you'll need a big room to set up in. A routed course would probably be your best bet provided you have the room, the tools and the know how. Depending on hard body or lexan body will determine how break proof your cars are.

1/32 Pros:
Smaller than 1/24, 1/32 is easier to fit in your basement/ family room. It also can get expensive, but some of the features make it worth it. There are options with 1/32 that will allow you to run more than one car per lane (digital) and make lane changes on the fly. What that does is make driving them more than just speed and control, but strategy becomes a win/lose issue as you try to decide which lane will allow you to get you past your competition. Lots of detail in these cars too!  

1/32 cons:
Still takes up room for a decent track, but by going digital. you can run a 4 car race on 2 lanes of track, so you really don't need 4 lanes worth of track for a 4 car race. Could be more expensive an outlay than the 1/24 route, but you'll have your track at home, so you don't have to worry about having a place to race. By being at home, finding others to race with you would be on you. If you have kids or relatives to race with, not an issue! 

I'm sure there's more answers out there. I'm an HO guy myself, but I have explored the larger scales for when I can't see my cars anymore.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

If you talking Naperville, IL - stop by Lake Barrington race track and see me on Saturday and I will work with you a little bit and help you understand the differences.

Lake Barrington Track


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Lots of pros and cons to each.
> 
> I have explored the larger scales for when I can't see my cars anymore.


:lol: I know what you mean.


----------

